# A whole lot of chewing!!!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I bring Whistler to the daycare at least 3-4 times a week as we are very busy at work. We recently moved into a new home and since the move he has been chewing everything up: socks, tuques, ties, my hat, cardboard... you name it, he's into it. Now I know that hormonally he's changing (ie becoming a teenager) therefore sometimes he'll have more energy. My thoughts were that going to the doggy daycare would tire him out enough to make him not have a lot of energy to be spent in the evenings and nights. Any thoughts on this? It could be the move, but also could just be that he has so much energy to spend (and that even going to the daycare is not enough for him,...)

AT


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

AT, I understand... 
Life is hectic and many times overtime work is a fact of life.
Daycare is an option but being with other dogs is no substitute for spending time with you personally. 
Not the kind of dog that can be put away in a crate or placed on a mat and left there for an hour or two unsupervised. 

Keep the dog on a long leash and take him with you everywhere at home. ;D

Hey, still want a second dog?

I am also busy and sometimes catch up with work at night...


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to Vizslas! LOL

If he isn't by your side, in the same room, on the same level of the house - he is into something he shouldn't be. Our Vizslas are with us everywhere, they are not allowed in the finished basement alone (baby gate up all the time, plus we also have a 2.5yr old daughter), and when we are in the basement, the dogs are not allowed upstairs alone. 

We have a dog-toy basket on each level, a water dish on each level and a large dog bed on each level (plus the couches). They are never alone, and if we need to run out (like get the mail down the road, or showering) they are either with us or in thier cage. 

Even though the house is "dog-proofed" as best as we can, nothing is ever safe. Might sound over cautious, but after Hunter, who years ago required emerg surgery and nearly died after ingesting a corn cob off the BACK of the counter I am so protective.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

The general rule we have around our house about our boy: If you don't see him or hear him, he's getting into trouble. 
You probably need to re-evaluate your routine. Vizslas are a high energy and intelligent breed and they take a lot of work. It could partially be the move and him not being comfortable, but most likely he's not getting enough interaction/challenge. (Does he gets a reaction every time he's chewing on clothes/shoes? If so, that could exacerbate the issue) Try working your schedule to create more time for hikes, training sessions, and general interactions. You need to make him work his mind as well as his body. Start playing "find it" around the house with kibble and treats. Get him a treat/food ball for snacks or meals. Most of all, spend time with your pup.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Perhaps you're right, I haven't been able to spend as much time with him as of late seeing as though we moved into our new home. Thought maybe that it was also an age energy related issue. It's insane how he is driven to follow me around! I can't go to the washroom without him moaning to be in there with me. Then again, I am still waiting for him to get to the magic age of being able to run/jog with me. He'll be a year old in May. I have showered the three floors of the home with chew toys and toys so that he has something on every level. Still need to fence in the yard seeing as though there are sooooo many young families around our new place (can't even think of letting him loose in the backyard). Data, a great Dane's pace for myself and number 2 dog would sure be fun right about now  On the flip side, I find he's so bright sometimes that even I don't know what to do with him (even got LuLus 101 dog tricks book...)..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Last year we fenced in my wife's properly and built a deck. Before that it was impossible and had to go with him every time. He played with the kids but if he wasn't welcome if he soiled other's yard. 

Sam became 2 in February, and finally mature enough. He sits beside us as we work, after his run(s)...
I miss his baby days.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you need to sit at your desk, TV, or read the newspaper...get the toybox and put it by your side... just toss the toys
across the room, or out the door... v will go get them and love it! If v doesnt give you the toy... just toss a different one, empty the box and then go fill it up again and play all over... v will eventully tire, give v a treat and put his blanket over his head. THEY ARE SO SMART ... they will have this figured out in no time. My V used to play just a little while, get the treat and then go take a snooze! She was just 2 yrs.


----------

